# Is this kitten mismarked for a bicolour?



## brondina (Mar 4, 2019)

Hello.

There is a cat I am considering purchasing. She is on the active register.
Just wondering what are your thought? Would this cat perform well on ge shows?
It is just that both front legs have some brown marking and I am not sure if that is ok for a show/breed cat.
Everywhere I read that a bicolour has white front legs.
Appreciate if you could advise.


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry I can’t offer any advice, but she is just gorgeous.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She has different length gauntlets on her front legs. I presume she's a Seal Bicolour Ragdoll. You should read the standard of points which is at: https://www.gccfcats.org/Portals/0/Ragdoll.SOP.Template.pdf?ver=2018-06-28-091540-230

However for a Bicolour it says:

"The mask should have a balanced inverted 'V' of white starting on the forehead, extending downwards covering the nose, whisker pads and chin, but should not extend beyond the outer aperture of the eye. The bib, chest and entire underbody should be white. The front legs should be all white. It is desirable that the back legs should be white to the level of the underbody but allowance may be made for a small spot of colour on the hocks. The colour of the points (remainder of mask, ears and tail) to be clearly defined (except in kittens). Nose leather and paw pads will be pink. "

Looking at the photos:

She has a balanced inverted 'V' starting on her forehead
It covers her nose, whisker pads & chin
It doesn't extend beyond the outer aperture of her eyes - indeed it doesn't really reach the inner aperture!
She appears to have a white bib but it's not possible to see if her chest & entire underbody are white
The front legs should be all white. They are not in my view.
We can't see the back legs.
Not sure if points are clearly enough defined for a kitten of her age
Nose leather is white, the paws cannot be seen in the photos
But she has to not only match the SoP for markings, but also for type (body structure) and coat texture.

And am rather concerned she is already registered active but apparently doesn't have a definite buyer.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

PS not even considered her eye colour...


----------



## brondina (Mar 4, 2019)

I was advised she is fine as she is a high mitted bicolour.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I am concerned that the markings on the legs aren't even.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Find a nice neuter to show for a few years first, learn the standard then you’ll know what to look for in a breeding girl rather than asking a forum of strangers who don’t breed Ragdolls.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

brondina said:


> I was advised she is fine as she is a high mitted bicolour.


By who? Never eard of a high mitred bicolour. Mitred yes, bicolour yes, but high mitred bicolour?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> By who? Never eard of a high mitred bicolour. Mitred yes, bicolour yes, but high mitred bicolour?


By someone eager to sell off an entire to whoever comes along perhaps 

Google says it's a Ragdoll term but they aren't permitted for showing.


----------



## brondina (Mar 4, 2019)

OrientalSlave said:


> By who? Never eard of a high mitred bicolour. Mitred yes, bicolour yes, but high mitred bicolour?


By the breeder.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

brondina said:


> By the breeder.


If you were completely confident in her you wouldn't be asking us. Take a look at photos of titled bicolour RAG and compare her to them.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

She is ever so pretty!! But as others have said, there is no such thing as a high mitted bi-colour Ragdoll. It looks as though there is colour, not white, across her chest but it's rather difficult to see.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok what i would say is Does the breeder show?? Is she willing to mentor you?? If neither then for a show kitten i would walk away and find a breeder who shows them and go on a waiting list and get one from a show breeder who will help and mentor you.


----------

